# Don't know if you can help me



## sooze (Jul 13, 2002)

Dear Peter

I know that you are very busy and i'm sorry if i'm wasting your time.

1st IVF cancelled due to producing only 3 follicles. Did IUI, that failed too. FSH was 12.8. (on 6 amps of menagon).

2nd IVF cancelled due to producing only 2 follicles. Did IUI, that failed too. FSH was 5, was put on the pill for a month prior to this to reduce levels. (on 6 amps of menopur), short protocol.

Have endometriosis. Both procedures were done with a 3.5cm endometrioma on my ovary. 

Had a laser lap in February to remove endo.

I was advised to try up to 3 natural cycles of IUI frist, if this doesn't work then I will try IVF. Seeing as I do not respond to the drugs and only produce a few follicles.

Do you think this is right as I have a 6 month time period since the op. Don't want to waste any precious time before the endo comes back.

Not sure what is the best thing to do. My clininc will only do IVF if I produce 4/5 good follicles.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, I really appreciate it.

Sooze
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Sooze,

This sounds like good advice to me.

Regards,

Peter



sooze said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I know that you are very busy and i'm sorry if i'm wasting your time.
> 
> ...


----------

